# Losi Micro-T Repair Question.



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I am considering buying a broken Losi Micro-T for $20. It appears to be missing several parts, including the drive shaft and charger, and has broken steering, and rear. Could I be able to repair, and make it better than new for less than the $80 the new one is? Or should I just buy new?


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Good luck*

Good luck removing all those TINY screws without the carpet monster eating 1 or two. would buy new if it were me or try ebay for a better used one.


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

better buy new one...


----------



## HitByCar (Apr 24, 2015)

id just buy a new one,Only $73 here at our hobby shop. Just bought 2


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------

